# Cyclogest Pessaries



## Tilly Mint 74 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi hope you can help,

I am on my second ICSI 2ww. A week into the 2ww last time I got diarrhea (not terrible but I felt off colour a bit sick and needed the loo a lot), at the same time in this tx I am beginning to experience the same feelings and symptoms. I am obviously worried if this is affecting the treatment?

I alternate where I place the pessaries morning and evening as advised by my clinic. I have one pessary twice a day.

I look forward to your reply

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tilly,

Sorry not been able to reply recently; noticed from your signature that you were testing today so sorry about the result  Look after yourself.

Progesterone can cause bowel upset as a side effect of treatment but this doesn't in itself have any bearing on the outcome of IVF/ICSI. Please don't worry about this having caused any harm or been a reason for the cycle failure.

Take care hun and be gentle on yourself in the coming days and weeks   When you are strong enough I really hope you'll be third time lucky   

Maz x


----------

